# Scolopendra Subspinipes and Scolopendra Dehaani



## Fyorax (May 19, 2015)

What's the difference? They seem to look the same color wise typical yellow/orange legs and dark brown body  and sometimes reddish tail and sometimes I see Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani  the names together which confuses me more
Pictures would help alot


----------



## Chillilisous (May 20, 2015)

My understanding was that the Scolopendra Dehaani is actually Scolopendra Subspinipes Dehaani and that Dehaani was just recently considered a subgroup of Subspinipes. I'm no expert though.


----------



## Ripa (May 21, 2015)

Chillilisous said:


> My understanding was that the Scolopendra Dehaani is actually Scolopendra Subspinipes Dehaani and that Dehaani was just recently considered a subgroup of Subspinipes. I'm no expert though.


It's actually the opposite. _dehaani_ is now considered a separate species from _subspinipes_. 
Coloration of _dehaani_ is typically a reddish-brown to reddish altogether. But perhaps the most distinguishing feature are the spines on the terminal legs, which are one of the ultimate determining factors when classifying pede species. 
Apparently _dehaani_ has no spines on the ventral surface of its terminal legs where _subspinipes_ does.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 21, 2015)

Ripa said:


> It's actually the opposite. _dehaani_ is now considered a separate species from _subspinipes_.
> Coloration of _dehaani_ is typically a reddish-brown to reddish altogether. But perhaps the most distinguishing feature are the spines on the terminal legs, which are one of the ultimate determining factors when classifying pede species.
> Apparently _dehaani_ has no spines on the ventral surface of its terminal legs where _subspinipes_ does.


Do both species tend to get the same size? What is an average length and width for an adult of both species? Thanks!


----------



## Ripa (May 21, 2015)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Do both species tend to get the same size? What is an average length and width for an adult of both species? Thanks!


 In general, _dehaani_ does appear to have a slightly longer average body length overall, but that is attributed to the fact that _subspinipes_ also has so many pocketed subpopulations, some being on the larger end and some being on the smaller end. 
_S. subspinipes_ seems to have a greater range of body sizes, ranging anywhere from 5"-8", where _dehaani_ seems to average between 6"-8" with reports of them hitting 10" in some instances.
Overall, _dehaani_ is slightly larger on average, but that's due to less variability in populations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 22, 2015)

Ripa said:


> In general, _dehaani_ does appear to have a slightly longer average body length overall, but that is attributed to the fact that _subspinipes_ also has so many pocketed subpopulations, some being on the larger end and some being on the smaller end.
> _S. subspinipes_ seems to have a greater range of body sizes, ranging anywhere from 5"-8", where _dehaani_ seems to average between 6"-8" with reports of them hitting 10" in some instances.
> Overall, _dehaani_ is slightly larger on average, but that's due to less variability in populations.


Thanks!


----------



## Chillilisous (May 23, 2015)

I've also heard dehaani being exceptionally fast even for a centipede, is this true?


----------



## Ripa (May 23, 2015)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Thanks!


No problem!



Chillilisous said:


> I've also heard dehaani being exceptionally fast even for a centipede, is this true?


I can't vouch for whether that's true or not, but I do know they're one of the more high-strung, aggressive pedes out there. In pede speech, that would translate to being more prone to "going berserk" and running around wildly in response to the smallest disturbance.


----------

